# Leistung rausnehmen und Verbrauch senken?



## Takeshi Vokuhila (11. November 2009)

Hallo PCGH, 


Ist es eigentlich möglich über (notfalls angespasste) Treiber nicht benötigte Hardwareressourcen schlafen zu lassen, sodass sie keinen Strom fressen? Ich denke da z.B. an CPU-Kerne, Speicherbänke, GPU-Teile vorübergehend ab zu schalten usw.


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2009)

also, nur TEILE lahmlegen hab ich noch nie gehört, und zB die CPU: wenn der kern nix zu tun hat, braucht der eh keinen strom - und den, den die CPU braucht, damit sie "an" ist, fließt ja so oder so. dazu kommt, dass es sicher auch keinen unterschied macht, ob du nun mit EINEM kern 60% last hast oder mit zwei kernen 30%.

ganz allgemein sind die stromsparmöglichkeiten ohnehin extrem begrenzt - wie lange is dein PC denn pro tag an UND dann auch auf eine art und weise an, wo du auf leistung verzichten kannst?


----------



## Takeshi Vokuhila (11. November 2009)

Mh, ich überlegte das aus purer Neugier. Wenn mein PC läuft läuft er oft die ganze Zeit die ich in der Nähe bin - also durchaus schon mal vom Feierabend bis in die Nacht, auch wenn ich dann Duschen oder in der Küche bin (ja, Ausknopf-Faulheit). Ich hab' selber kein Verbrauchsmessgerät für die Steckdose, aber man kann doch beim Betrieb mit wenig Last durchaus mit 100-150W rechnen, oder? 

Ich hatte, mehr aus Neugier als aus konkreter Not gehofft, dass man da noch reichlich Spielraum nach unten hätte.


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2009)

mein PC (E7200, AMD 3870, 4GB RAM, 2 x 640GB HDD) braucht MIT monitor, boxen und router ca. 80-120W, wenn ich zB im iternet surfe und nebenbei musik höre.

wenn du überhaupt ne komponente bezüglich strom beeinflussen kannst, dann lass es vlt. mal 20Watt sein, die du in der sumem vlt. sparen kannst. bei 8 stunden JEDEN tag, die der PC dann unnötig an ist, kämst du auf ca. 20€ mehrkosten/ersparnis. ich geh mal davon aus, dass es bei dir vom feierabdn bis schlafen gehen vltl maximal 5-6 stunden sind, von denen du dann aber auch mal den PC benutzt, d.h. vlt 3 stunden "unnötig an" ? dann wär die ersparnis echt nicht der rede wert

was viel einfacher wäre: stell es in den energieoptionen so ein, dass der PC nach zB 30min leerlauf in den standby geht.


----------



## chefmarkus (11. November 2009)

Wahrscheinlich würdest Du am meisten sparen wenn Du bei Nichtgebrauch die Kiste einfach runterfährst. Oder? Da würde natürlich ein sehr intensives Training und härteste Disziplin im Bereich-Ausknopf-Faulheit auf Dich zukommen!


----------



## Bu11et (23. November 2009)

Ich nehme mal an, dass du von dem Stromsparbetrieb bei Windows schon mal was gehört hast   (da wo Neustarten und so steht ---> Stromsparmodus/Ruhezustand).
Ansonsten was noch mögliche wäre ist Undervolting. Du reduzierst die Spannung bestimmten Komponennten (Mainboard, CPU, RAM, ...) im Bios, wodurch die wenniger verbrauchen und dazu wenniger Abwärme produzieren. Allerdings ist es nichts für leute, die sich da nicht auskennen.


----------

